# iis7 Ordner mit Passwort schützen



## sadi (5. März 2008)

Hallo,
wie kann ich beim iis7 einen Ordner mit einem Passwortschutz versehen, damit ich beim Aufrufen einer html-datei die Passwortabfrage bekomme?

Gruß, Sascha


----------



## Deletemaster (17. März 2008)

Hallo,
im IIS --> Standardwebsite --> virtuelles Verzeichnis hinzufügen!
Virtuelles Verzeichnis auswählen --> Eigenschaften --> Verzeichnissicherheit
Benutzernamen und Passwort angeben...
Bitte mal verschiedene Browser testen. Habe das Problem, daß der Zugriff mit Mozilla Firefox funktioniert, nicht aber mit IE7


----------



## noreux (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

Bin über Google auf diesen Fred gestoßen und habe dasselbe Anliegen, und zwar ein Verzeichnis im IIS7, egal ob virtuell oder nicht, ist mir egal, mit einem Passwortschutz zu versehen. Hab schon das ganze Netz abgegrast, finde aber keine einfache Lösung wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann. Die Benutzername/Passwort Kombination soll unabhängig von den eingerichteten Windows Benutzern sein, ich will nur definieren können, das in Verzeichnis XY der Benutzer ABC mit Passwort sonstwas zugreifen kann. Beim Apache kann man das so schön einfach mit htaccess Dateien steuern, im IIS kriege ich diese einfache Sache nicht hin. 

Der Tipp von Deletemaster hört sich vielversprechend an, wenn ich aber ein virtuelles Verzeichnis erstelle, gibts da keine Eigenschaften und auch den Punkt Verzeichnissicherheit suche ich vergeblich. Kann mir das jermand der das schonmal gemacht hat näher erläutern?

gruß
Nor


----------

